# Saponifier Magazine



## agriffin (Sep 16, 2010)

Anybody get it?  I just haven't been impressed with it lately.  Wondering what others thought.


----------



## Deda (Sep 16, 2010)

I used to get it, but I thought the quality of the articles declined. I didn't renew last time.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 16, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I used to get it, but I thought the quality of the articles declined. I didn't renew last time.



You're absolutely right; I did renew and feel I could have better spend that money on soap making supplies. 
In the past I would have recommanded it to every soapmaker, but now 90% of all articles is either very badly written, written by inexperienced soapers, the information is nothing new and/or can easily be found online...


----------



## agriffin (Sep 16, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly how I feel.  I was suprised at the "badly" written part.  I work for a magazine and we might get an article from a freelancer that isn't well written or whatever...we fix it!  We rewrite it and make it sound good.    

And the tutorials!  Geez...  It kinda funny cause sometimes you see something on Soap Queen and the Bam!  It's in the mag... lol.  Could be my imagination.   :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 16, 2010)

Ah well now I am all embarrased about writing a dribble for your blog bet you wanted to fix that one up loads        Lyn who is


----------



## agriffin (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol...your thing you wrote was perfect, lyn!  My writing on my blog isn't great!  lol

To me a blog and a magazine are two very different animals.  There is a sort of professionalism associated with a magazine.  To me a blog is more conversational and relaxed.  

I work for a professional embroidery magazine and we review articles and rewrite stuff all of the time.  We have editors.  

And for me it was more of the content than the writing in the latest issue of the saponifier.


----------



## Deda (Sep 16, 2010)

agriffin?  my mom (step, but I claim her) lives in Trophy Club, she's a die hard digi embroidery person.  She does it all day, everyday - or so it seems.

Don't you live close to there?


----------



## agriffin (Sep 16, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> agriffin?  my mom (step, but I claim her) lives in Trophy Club, she's a die hard digi embroidery person.  She does it all day, everyday - or so it seems.
> 
> Don't you live close to there?



Really?!?  That's cool!  Yep, that's not too far at all.  That's where all the Dallas Cowboys live!  

I wonder if she's a customer.  The mag is Designs In Machine Embroidery.  We have a blog at www.dzgns.com/blog and free designs she can download at www.dzgns.com/freedesigns.php.


----------



## Deda (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm sure she is!  I can't wait to tell her!

3 of my sisters live around those parts, 1 in Flower Mound, 1 in Trophy Club and 1 has a ranch in Argyle.


----------

